

Hackers attack Large Hadron Collider - nadim
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?xml=/earth/2008/09/12/scicern212.xml#

======
jdoliner
Hardware control is done through the internet because it needs to be
controlled remotely. The LHC is enormous so you can easily be 10 Km from your
the hardware. Not to mention the hardware is also sometimes controlled
remotely by researchers at other facilities such as Fermilab. Also we should
remember that CERN has pretty much everything hooked up to the internet
because they invented it. Which makes the whole situation pretty ironic.

~~~
9912839141
The web, at least: <http://ben.web.cern.ch/ben/TCPHIST.html>

------
nazgulnarsil
why is hardware control attached to machines networked to the internet?

~~~
orib
Because it's control and _monitoring_ , and the internet is the easiest way of
sending around small chunks of data that you recorded to colleagues around the
world.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
why isn't data recording a one way process?

------
Autre
A brief explanation can be found here <http://pv0.info/2k/v>.

------
dpapathanasiou
Ahem, " _crackers_ ", not hackers.

------
jcdreads
Collider Exacts Revenge With Large Hadron Beam

------
kenver
It seems that network security is not near the top of many people agendas over
there (it might be now) - even though not having it done properly leaves them
open to attacks which could stop them achieving their primary goal.

------
rokhayakebe
Sounds like a scene out of "Digital Fortress" by Dan Brown.

------
MoeDrippins
Once these hackers are old enough for their testicles to drop, they should be
cut off.

